# An Angel Never dies -beautiful poem



## dancareoi

i have had 2 MMC at 8 weeks gestation and 14 weeks gestation - this poem will be read at my little angels service on monday

An Angel Never Dies

Dont let them say I wasnt born,
That something stopped my heart
I felt each tender squeeze you gave,
Ive loved you from the start.

Although my body you cant hold
It doesnt mean Im gone
This world was worthy, not of me
God chose that I move on.

I know the pain that drowns your soul,
What you are forced to face
You have my word, Ill fill your arms,
Someday we will embrace.

Youll hear that it was meant to be,
God doesnt make mistakes
But that wont soften your worst blow,
Or make your heart not ache.

Im watching over all you do,
Another child youll bear
Believe me when I say to you,
That I am always there.

There will come a time, I promise you,
When you will hold my hand,
Stroke my face and kiss my lips
And then youll understand.

Although Ive never breathed your air,
Or gazed into your eyes
That doesnt mean I never was,
An Angel never dies. 



Status: Online


----------



## kiki04

:hugs:

This poem was recited at my daughter service. It is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## Andypanda6570

This poem was the first peom i ever came across when i lost Ava. This poem means the world to me.. Thanks for posting it..
XOOXOXOX So sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tasha360

beautiful poem i also had a mmc with twins at 13 weeks x


----------



## dancareoi

i am glad you liked the poem, it`s comforting to think one day we will se our LO`s again. I am so sorry for you loss.xxxxxx
I am also comforted by thinking that both Little Angels that I lost are together, holding hands and looking after each other. Your 2 LO`s will also be together as well. xxxxx


----------



## PallyD

This poem is beautiful and I'll be using it at my LO's service. Thank you xxx


----------



## dancareoi

Pallyd,i`m glad you liked the poem.
I have read your other post and am truly sorry for your loss. your story broke my heart.
I had early MMC july 09 and 2 weeks ago `gave birth` to my LO - I thought I was 17 weeks, but LO had died about 3 weeks before.
It was bad enough knowing i had to give birth to my LO who had already passed away, but it broke my heart to know your LO was still fighting to the end
I think Hope is a beautiful name.
We had our LO service last monday, it was the worst experience of my life.There was only me and my OH and the hospital chaplain present, who took the service.
The next day, with the hospital chaplain in attendence, we laid our LO`s ashes to rest in the babies`s memorial garden at the hospital.
This last couple of weeks have been terrible, but after the final goodbye on tuesday I felt a weight had been lifted and we had some closure.
We are now starting to try and look forward. Although yesterday and today I am feeling flat again.
I have 3 other children so have to be strong in front of them because the older one in particular gets very worried when he sees me upset.
Nobody should have to go through what we and the other ladies have exprienced. As mothers or mothers to be it is the worst thing to have your baby taken away.
The poem`s words are beautiful and it comforts me to think that one day I will see both my LO`s again and it also comforts me to think they are together holding hands and looking after each other. The chaplain mentioned our other lost LO (lost at 8 weeks gestation 07/09) and said the siblings are now reunited.
I hope your LO`s service helps you to to say goodbye and gives you comfort that your little Hope is now safe and being looked after by the other Angels.
An Angel Never Dies.
Best wishes and lots of hugs. If you need to talk i am always here.


----------



## FngrsCrossed

dancareoi said:


> i have had 2 MMC at 8 weeks gestation and 14 weeks gestation - this poem will be read at my little angels service on monday
> 
> An Angel Never Dies
> 
> Dont let them say I wasnt born,
> That something stopped my heart
> I felt each tender squeeze you gave,
> Ive loved you from the start.
> 
> Although my body you cant hold
> It doesnt mean Im gone
> This world was worthy, not of me
> God chose that I move on.
> 
> I know the pain that drowns your soul,
> What you are forced to face
> You have my word, Ill fill your arms,
> Someday we will embrace.
> 
> Youll hear that it was meant to be,
> God doesnt make mistakes
> But that wont soften your worst blow,
> Or make your heart not ache.
> 
> Im watching over all you do,
> Another child youll bear
> Believe me when I say to you,
> That I am always there.
> 
> There will come a time, I promise you,
> When you will hold my hand,
> Stroke my face and kiss my lips
> And then youll understand.
> 
> Although Ive never breathed your air,
> Or gazed into your eyes
> That doesnt mean I never was,
> An Angel never dies.

:cry: Sooo beautiful...Makes me long for heaven so much. Just not time yet. (sigh) :cry:


----------



## Andypanda6570

FngrsCrossed said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> i have had 2 MMC at 8 weeks gestation and 14 weeks gestation - this poem will be read at my little angels service on monday
> 
> An Angel Never Dies
> 
> Dont let them say I wasnt born,
> That something stopped my heart
> I felt each tender squeeze you gave,
> Ive loved you from the start.
> 
> Although my body you cant hold
> It doesnt mean Im gone
> This world was worthy, not of me
> God chose that I move on.
> 
> I know the pain that drowns your soul,
> What you are forced to face
> You have my word, Ill fill your arms,
> Someday we will embrace.
> 
> Youll hear that it was meant to be,
> God doesnt make mistakes
> But that wont soften your worst blow,
> Or make your heart not ache.
> 
> Im watching over all you do,
> Another child youll bear
> Believe me when I say to you,
> That I am always there.
> 
> There will come a time, I promise you,
> When you will hold my hand,
> Stroke my face and kiss my lips
> And then youll understand.
> 
> Although Ive never breathed your air,
> Or gazed into your eyes
> That doesnt mean I never was,
> An Angel never dies.
> 
> :cry: Sooo beautiful...Makes me long for heaven so much. Just not time yet. (sigh) :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dancareoi

This poem gives me such comfort, one day we will see our LO`s again and will finally get to hug them and hold their hands and tell them how much we have always loved them.


----------



## DueSeptember

*Awwwwwwwww that's Beautiful...Sorry for your Losses *


----------



## dancareoi

I have just had my second loss this year, so have found out this poem again.

Not sure if it helps or not, but I need to think of my little angels all being there waiting for me to come and hug them one day.

I love you all so much, you are always in my heart and will never be forgotten.

Look after each other my angels, mommy loves you.


----------



## vsheff2984

I needed this today! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nona

This poem is beautiful.

I wrote a poem for my sister when she lost her baby early last year, I've been trying to find it id love to share it with you ladies and maybe bring some of you some comfort. 

You are all very brave women

Xxx


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Thank you so much.


----------



## nicksi27

This poem is so sad but also makes me also feel happy because i know that my little jacob is watching over me and one day we will be reunited and i can finally be a proper mum to him. Thank you for sharing xxx


----------



## jem77

Beautiful poem. I really needed this. I am grieving my recent loss. I M/C Tues morning at 14 weeks and I am just devastated. One day we will all hold our angles....


----------



## dancareoi

jem77 said:


> Beautiful poem. I really needed this. I am grieving my recent loss. I M/C Tues morning at 14 weeks and I am just devastated. One day we will all hold our angles....

I am so sorry for your loss, I know exactly how you are feeling right now. I lost my angel at 13 weeks back in Jan and lost another little one in September at 9 weeks.

I have this poem on a credit card sized laminated card, which I have in a small picture frame, next to a tiny little teddy bear and a Willow Tree ornament called Forget-Me-Not. The three things sit togther on a shelf in the lounge to remind me of my 3 lost little ones.

Every time I read this poem i cry, but it gives me comfort as well, because one day I will get to see my 3 little angels and give them all the kisses and hugs they have missed out on.


----------



## dancareoi

Thinking of my angel today on 'her' second birthday.

To my 3 beautiful angels, you will always be in my heart and I will love you forever.

An angel never dies.

Mommy xxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Happy Birthday!!! All my love :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

:hugs::hugs:


----------

